# Reel Addiction Charters....7/18...Another beating for the year!



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

*Reel Addiction Charters....6/18...Another beating for the year!*

Ran a trip today with high hopes of it being a little calmer. Out the pass and it looked pretty decent. The plan was to get on some snapper and red groupers. Made bait in about 30 minutes and headed WSW about 18 miles.Then the beat began. First snapper spot produced a few good keepers and on the next. Finished our snapper limit and started hitting some hard bottom. There was Red Groupers on every spot I fished today and one was packing some serious meat. I guess these guys was already wore out from catching snappers bc they got a good Red Grouper schooling today. Managed to get 2 off the bottom with at least a dozen more hook up and breaks. Finished the trip with a limit of snapper to 10 lbs. 2 nice red groupers, 15 mingos and 18 white snapper. Had a good but rough day on the water!


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Nice haul, Captain


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Another great job Mickey. You are tougher than I am. Keep up the good work.


----------



## cgharley (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice Catch


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

I bet you don't have trouble sleeping at night. Good to hear you are having a successful year.


----------



## cgharley (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice Catch


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Great job Captain Mickey! This weather is unreal!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

7/19? You are good, want to pick my lotto numbers for me? Nice trip way to put them on the fish, you know you did good when they are toooo tired to fish.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes it is Mickey! Its killing me....getting in to my hunting funding now....12 cancelled trips so far this month. I havent ever seen anything like it in my 12 years of offshore fishing!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Capt. Mickey Locke said:


> Yes it is Mickey! Its killing me....getting in to my hunting funding now....12 cancelled trips so far this month. I havent ever seen anything like it in my 12 years of offshore fishing!


I know, this is just crazy! We have been a little better off with the bay fishing to fill in some days, but damn! I just hope that we will get some more snapper days this year because of it, I won't hold my breath though!


----------

